# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Βοήθεια

## Christina5

Καλησπέρα σας
Αντιμετωπίζω τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες προβλήματα που δεν ξέρω πως να τα αντιμετωπίσω. Αρχικά ξεκίνησαν όλα πριν δύο μήνες που είχα αίσθηση πόνου στο στήθος δεξιά, άρχισα συνεχώς να το σκέφτομαι και όλο και περισσότερο γινόταν καθημερινότητα μου. Ένα βράδυ που πήγα να πέσω για ύπνο ένας ιλλιγος στο κεφάλι μου με διαπέρασε για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα και αισθάνθηκα να μην μπορώ να λειτουργήσω για ένα λεπτό. Την επόμενη μέρα όλα καλά, πήγα στη δουλειά, δείχνοντας ότι όλα καλά πάνε, το κεφάλι μου όμως σκεφτόταν μονίμως το τι γενικά μου συμβαίνει. Δύο εβδομάδες μετά πέρασε ο πόνος στο στήθος αφού αγχώθηκα πάρα πολύ και προσπαθούσα να κλείσω ραντεβού με γιατρό στο δημόσιο φυσικά, το άφησα τελικά αφού σταμάτησε. Δύο μέρες μετά όμως άρχισα να αισθάνομαι πόνους στο κεφάλι μου. Πονοκέφαλο καθημερινό και αίσθηση ζάλης. Ξυπνούσα με ζάλη, αισθανομουν ότι δεν μπορώ α συγκεντρωθω στη δουλειά μου, σε πελάτες, να ακούσω αυτά που μου λέγανε. Αποφάσισα να παραιτηθώ από τη δουλειά (σερβιτόρα) και κάτσω σπίτι μου να συνέλθω. Κοιμήθηκα αρκετές μέρες, ξεκουράστηκα σπίτι μου χωρίς να βγω έξω. Όμως τέσσερις μέρες μετά που βγήκα έξω αισθάνθηκα τρέμουλο στα δάχτυλα, αίσθηση ζαλαδας. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Γύρισα σπίτι και κλαίω όλη μέρα. Δεν έχω λεφτά για ιδιωτικές κλινικές. Μόνο δημόσιο αλλά παίρνω και δεν απαντάνε, άσε που σε κλείνουν μετά από δύο μήνες ραντεβού. Ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ. Προσεύχομαι κάθε μέρα αλλά δεν βλέπω να επανέρχομαι στην πραγματικότητα. Θέλω μέχρι και εμετό να κάνω.
Συμπτώματα: τρέμουλο, σύγχυση, πονοκέφαλο, ζαλάδα, ναυτία, υπνηλία, ταχυκαρδία, καμία όρεξη για ζωή.

----------


## geodim

Μπορεί να είναι ψυχολογικά όλα αυτά αλλά πριν φτάσεις εκεί πρέπει να σε δει ένας γιατρός. Πήγαινε τουλάχιστον σε έναν παθολόγο απλή επίσκεψη και πες του τα συμπτώματα που έχεις.

----------

